# cant figure how to see gas level without starting engine



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

oops, figured it out- you just touch the button to start WITHOUT depressing the clutch!! Thaks anyways, people!!


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

My truck is 17 years old with over 200k miles on it, and I love driving it more than my wife's 2013 Focus. My truck doesn't yell at me because the winter wheels don't have sensors in it, or if I don't want to put my seatbelt on. If only it got 37mpg I'd be set.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mort said:


> My truck is 17 years old with over 200k miles on it, and I love driving it more than my wife's 2013 Focus. My truck doesn't yell at me because the winter wheels don't have sensors in it, or if I don't want to put my seatbelt on. If only it got 37mpg I'd be set.


I have a '96 Ranger with 330k miles. Averages about 24mpg. The paints peeling off everywhere. I prefer to drive it over my 79k mile '04 Miata.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

FYI in general the annoying "bling bling bling" will go away if you buckle your seatbelt before attempting to start the car.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, that's true Bobman. That's why I keep the center belt of my truck snapped into the driver's side. I never worry about that dang-blamed "bing-bing-bing" as I go down the road.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

TheBobmanNH said:


> FYI in general the annoying "bling bling bling" will go away if you buckle your seatbelt before attempting to start the car.


Or if you take the buzzer out, like I did. Can't do that on newer cars.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Mort said:


> Or if you take the buzzer out, like I did. Can't do that on newer cars.


Most newer cars have a bypass in the owners manual.
Usually it is key on or start, connect seatbelt, disconnect and chime will not go off again. But if you're going through that effort, you mind as well leave it on.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I feel like this is perilously close to devolving into a stupid seat belt debate. I was just offering a tip to keep the annoying binging from happening when you start the car -- most people put their seat belt on AFTER turning on the car so they hear the noise, and those people can avoid it. If you don't want to waer your seatbelt, taht's great, I'm sure you've already figured out a way to avoid the noise. Let it go at that.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

noquacks said:


> sheesh, bmw 2009, 328i, I stuck in the chip key and you hear the bling, bling, bling, (the annoying chime) but gas guage lever doesnt even show the level of gas in tank. Theres got to be a way to get it to activate in "1st position", without startingf the engine, right people? Advice appreciated.


If you are new to BMW... I understand your consternation.

I think BMW has just about thiought of everything.... but sometimes it is difficult figuring it out or finding out how to do it.

(My guess on why the gas guage does not just come on with the "key"... is that BMW has some complicated battery management systems that conserve batterry untill required or demanded..... they do this I think, because the car has so many convenience features that pull battery juice when off/shutting down, they try to minimize all battery demand that they think is not mandatory or a convenience.)

Best


----------

